# TOWER STAND????



## ALLBEEF (Sep 20, 2006)

I AM LOOKING FOR A PATTERN OR AN IDEA FOR A TOWER STAND BIG ENOUGH FOR 2 PEOPLE. ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEAS???


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 22, 2006)

Dont have any plans, but there is Ace Hardware in Gray
GA. that sells a 16' tower with 4x4x4 camo cover stand
for $325....
Usually about $450.
Not sure you could build one for much less...Replacement
canvas cover is about $100.


----------



## cj03ram (Sep 22, 2006)

i can send you some pics of one that i built for me and the wife this year. it is made out of truck bedliners, 2x2, 2x4, and will sit on 4x4x8 posts. didn't cost too much, most bedliner places will give you the old ones for free b/c they have to pay to get rid of them. i will post pics when i get home later, at work right now


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 22, 2006)

Here's one me and my buddy built years ago.  I had the plywood already and he had some 2x4's laying around.  So with what I bought, I think I got about $150 in it.

We built "DFA" (Death from Above) in '01 and it's still standing strong.

The only thing I'd recommend is closing the window's in some more.  Which we did later on...







It's a 4x6' box about 8' off the ground.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 22, 2006)

A tip for those box stand windows. Get the burlap with big holes, heavy weave or what ever you call it. Staple it up at the top around all the windows, cut from the edge of the top frame down in verticle strips about 4" wide. Let it hang down a foot or more below the window, extra weight so it dosen't billow in the wind. You can staple the hook side of velcro at the bottom to hold it down if you want. 

You can see thru the burlap looking out, but from the oputside you can't see what's inside. The slits allow you to poke your gun out any where you want and you can see thru your scope with no problem. You can tie it to the side, tie it up or down as you need to depending on conditions. It's cheap and easy to replace. Also allows some ventilation.


----------



## cj03ram (Sep 22, 2006)

here is what i did i will be putting it out this weekend and i will take more pics of it out in the woods and show you that too.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 22, 2006)

NOYDB said:


> A tip for those box stand windows. Get the burlap with big holes, heavy weave or what ever you call it. Staple it up at the top around all the windows, cut from the edge of the top frame down in verticle strips about 4" wide. Let it hang down a foot or more below the window, extra weight so it dosen't billow in the wind. You can staple the hook side of velcro at the bottom to hold it down if you want.
> 
> You can see thru the burlap looking out, but from the oputside you can't see what's inside. The slits allow you to poke your gun out any where you want and you can see thru your scope with no problem. You can tie it to the side, tie it up or down as you need to depending on conditions. It's cheap and easy to replace. Also allows some ventilation.


That's exactly what I done and you're right, it works very well.

I took some military camo netting and stapled it all the way around at the top, and then to the bottom of the window, about 12" from the lip.  Then as you said, cut slits in the areas I need to see most.

I can see out of it pretty easily and the deer never see us inside of it... Or, that gun barrel easing out of it.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 22, 2006)

I had a buddy in 1 of my old clubs cover his windows with 18" strips of Christmas garland. We all made fun of him, but it worked GREAT for breaking up the outline of anyone inside!

He used fence staples and hung the garland about every 8". Gave plenty of room to see out, but you were virtually invisable to the deer


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 22, 2006)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I had a buddy in 1 of my old clubs cover his windows with 18" strips of Christmas garland. We all made fun of him, but it worked GREAT for breaking up the outline of anyone inside!
> 
> He used fence staples and hung the garland about every 8". Gave plenty of room to see out, but you were virtually invisable to the deer



Yeah, but wasn't that gold stuff kinda shiney?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 23, 2006)

NOYDB said:


> Yeah, but wasn't that gold stuff kinda shiney?



It was green pine garland, like you drape around a door or on a stair rail.


----------



## sowega hunter (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a 4x4x12 that can be dissassembled and put in the bed of a pickup. I can't figure out how to post pictures. If someone will tell me I will post one. I figured it out, here is the pic.


----------



## Dub (Sep 23, 2006)

I really like the bedliner stand idea.

That thing will last forever.


----------



## TroupTC (Sep 24, 2006)

*?*

I like the bedliner stand.  But isn't it really loud when the rain hits the plastic roof?


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Sep 24, 2006)

*Penthouse stand*

Here's a couple of pictures to give you another idea.  5' x 5' x 6' tall.  Ground to floor is 12 feet. Windows, vinyl siding, insulated, heated.  You can hunt in your t-shirt all day regardless of weather.


----------



## cj03ram (Sep 24, 2006)

here are the pics of the bedliner stand form start to finish in the woods.        cant wait til oct 21(neither can the wife) it was built for her really......


----------



## RWK (Sep 25, 2006)

CJ03Ram What are the sides made out of.


----------



## cj03ram (Sep 25, 2006)

plastic truck bedliners


----------



## CAL (Sep 25, 2006)

Well I am in the process of building one myself.This is 4'x8' with 5' sides.When I am finished it will have open out windows of Plexiglas.This is as far as I got today.I hope to finish it up tomorrow.I am intending on setting it up about 8' in the air with a front-end loader.Keep ya fingers crossed that I don't drop that sucker !


----------



## cj03ram (Sep 26, 2006)

going only 8' you can put the legs on it on the trailer and have someone help you. you put it on where the front is on bottom, back it to where you want it, slide the front legsto the ground and have someone help you walk it up. that is how i got mine up this weekend. worked with no problems.


----------

